# Where can I develop 35mm film and slides?



## samtaha (Apr 17, 2012)

If any place near Dubai Marina that would be perfect.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is a photo shop in Ibn Battuta, whether they actually develop film (or if they employees even know what film is) I cannot say.


----------



## samtaha (Apr 17, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> There is a photo shop in Ibn Battuta, whether they actually develop film (or if they employees even know what film is) I cannot say.


Well there are photo shops all over the place but I haven't found any that actually develop film (or even send it out to get it developed).

When I used to live in Abu Dhabi, one Kodak shop used to send my slide film to Dubai for development... but I have no idea where (want to find out).


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I suggest you befriend someone with a De Lorean...........


----------



## samtaha (Apr 17, 2012)

furryboots said:


> I suggest you befriend someone with a De Lorean...........


That's what I drive!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Next to the record store


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

samtaha said:


> If any place near Dubai Marina that would be perfect.



Kodak Express/Photo Fast on Sheikh Zayed Road, in the building next to the Crown Plaza hotel, will propose Developing, Printing and Scanning Services for Color and Black+White Film.

10 Dhs for 35mm Film and 15 Dhs for 120mm Film.

As far as I know, they are the only ones still developing color film in Dubai.


----------

